# ماهو دور Microsilica بالخراسانة



## سيار (19 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اليوم احببت أن نناقش موضوع أهمية مادة المايكرو سيليكا بالنسبة للخرسانة وماهو الفرق بين
المايكرو سليكا & سيليكا فيوم & السيليكا آش 
المايكرو سيليكا عبارة عن أكسيد سيليسيوم Sio2 بنسبة لاتقل عن 90 % وأكاسيد ألمنيوم 
وأكاسيد كالسيوم وبعض من أكاسيد المعادن 
وهي عادة تكون من مصدر طبيعي من مقالع البوزليت وانشالله سوف نتابع مع هذه المادة ودورها الهام جدا بالنسبة للخرسانة ومن عنده علم بهذ الأمور فليفدنه به وله الشكر


----------



## جنااات (19 مايو 2006)

ارجو من عنده معلومة بخصوص هذا الموضوع الا يبخل به علينا


----------



## زيدان26 (20 مايو 2006)

اهلا بك اخ سيار
وعن سؤالك فقد وجدت لك هذه المعلومات ارجو ان تفي بالغرض
Microsilica (silica fume) has been called the most important new product in concrete technology in the 1990's and has given civil engineers another tool in the design and construction of structures for the next century.

To promote microsilica in concrete is to promote high quality concrete technology and the benefits of advanced concrete materials: 
durable infrastructure, 
advanced concrete structures and 
sustainable high quality concrete construction.

Bridge construction, marine structures, parking structures, water supply and sewage facilities all benefit from the use of microsilica (silica fume). The special properties of microsilica concrete give benefits in fresh concrete properties, so rheology improvements give benefits for concrete pumping and stability of the concrete mix. Special concretes like high strength concrete, light weight concrete (LWC, LWAC), shotcrete and low permeability concretes are better made with microsilica


إيلكيم ما يكروسيليكا ELKEM MICROSILICA

الإضافات التي تجعل الخرسانة أقوى وأشد:
التوصيف: تعتبر "إيلكيم مايكروسيليكا" منتجاًً ثانويا ًَ ينتج أثناء تصنيع سبائك السليكون والفيروسيليكون وهي تتكون من مسحوق رمادي اللون مكون من جزيئات كروية متناهية الصغر من السيليكا اللابلورية (SIO2) 
أسلوب التفاعل وإنتاج الأثر المطلوب :
تعمل إيلكيم مايكروسيليكا على تحسين أداء الخرسانة سواء كانت المخلوطة حديثاًً أو المتصلدة وذلك من خلال خصائصها الطبيعية 
أسلوب التفاعل الكيميائي (تفاعل انتفاخي):
لدى الجزيئات الصغيرة جدا المكونة لمادة "إيلكيم مايكروسيليكا" المقدرة على اختراق الفراغات بين جزيئات الاسمنت المعجون والحصى مما يعمل على تحسين خواص الحشوة . كما يتفاعل ثاني أكسيد السيليكون مع هيدروكسيد الكالسيوم ليخص منه بشكل هيدرات اسمنتية لتشكل الكثير من هيدرات سيليكات الكالسيوم CSH والتي تضم الاسمنت معاًً حيث يؤدي ذلك لزيادة قوة الخرسانة وجعلها اقل نفاذية 
محسنات خواص الخرسانة المخلوطة حديثاًً:
يعود التحسين في خواص الخرسانة المخلوطة حديثا أساسا الى التأثيرات الفيزيائية ل المايكروسيليكا
ويتلخص تأثير إضافات "المايكروسيليكا" فيما يلي:
مزيد من التماسك والالتصاق* تقليل في التفطر الداخلي والخارجي*تقليل لمخاطر الانفصال بين المكونات*تحسين في الخواص المتعلقة بإمكانية الضخ من خلال مضخة* تقليل لمعدل الانهيار والانحراف مع المياه بالنسبة للخرسانة المستخدمة تحت الماء*إمكانية إنتاج خرسانة قابلة للدك ذاتيا SELF COMPACTING 
محسنات خواص الخرسانة المتصلدة:
يعود التحسين في خواص الخرسانة المتصلدة الى كل من التأثيرات الفيزيائية والكيميائية ل" المايكروسيليكا" فيما يلي:
زيادة قوة الشد والانثناء* زيادة في القوة في المرحلة المبكرة* تسمح بإنتاج خرسانة ذات قوة عالية للغاية *تسمح بإنتاج خرسانة للأداء المرتفع HPC*مقاومة متفوقة لهجمات الكلوريد والكبريتات والأحماض وهجمات الكيماويات الخارجية الأخرى*زيادة في مقاومة الخرسانة للتآكل والاحتكاك Abrasion/Erosion
*تسمح بتقليل نسبة الاسمنت * تحسين في خاصية عدم نفاذ السوائل والغازات والأيونات * تحسين في خاصية الالتحام بين الخرسانة وحديد التسليح* تحسين في خاصية الالتحام بين الخرسانة القديمة والجديدة * مقاومة الهجوم الحمضي وخفض درجة تأثيره Acid Resistance
تحديد الجرعة التقليدية من مواد الإضافات:
يتعين تحديد الجرعة المثلى من "الميكروسيليكا" المطلوبة لتلبية احتياجات معينة عن طريق إجراء خلطات تجريبية باستخدام مواد معينة في الظروف الطبيعية وللاسترشاد بشكل عام تعتبر النسبة من 5% الى 10% بالوزن من المخلوط الاسمنتي نسبة كافية لتحقيق الخواص المطلوبة.
الدعم الفني :
تقدم ايلكيم للمواد ELKEM MATERIALS خدمات فنية استشارية للمساعدة في تصميم خلطة الخرسانة وتقييم الخلطات التجريبية وكيفية التعامل مع مسحوق "المايكروسيليكا" في عملية إنتاج الخرسانة.
المعايير القياسية التي تلتزم بها منتجاتنا:
تتوافق "ايلكيم مايكروسيليكا" مع متطلبات المواصفات القياسية التالية:
*إيه أي ام سي 1240 ASTM1240C 
*المواصفات القياسية الكندية
*المواصفات القياسية النرويجية

مدى التوافق مع المنتجات الخرسانية:
تتوافق الآثار الناتجة عن استخدام "ايلكيم مايكروسيليكا" مع المنتجات الأسمنتية مثل "جي جي بي اس GGPS” وفلاي اش FLY ASH حيث تضاف ال المايكروسيليكا لغرض :
*معادلة تأثير التناقص في القوة في المراحل المبكرة الذي يحدث تقليديا مع خرسانة جى جى بي اس وفلاي اش 
*تحسين خواص وعناصر التحمل والمتانة في الحالات التي تخفق فيها المواد الإسمنتية الأخرى عند الاستخدام بمفردها في تحقيق أداء خرساني محدد.
كما تتوافق أيضا"ايلكيم مايكروسيليكا" مع متطلبات المواصفات القياسية "ايه اس تي ام سي 494 ASTM C494 " الخاصة بالمواد الكيميائية المخلوطة.

واليك ايضا هذا الرابط
http://www.cockburncement.com.au/productinfo/range/brochures/Microsilica Brochure.pdf

وهذا كل ما لدي
وفقك الله 
والله المستعان


----------



## سيار (20 مايو 2006)

*دور Microsilica بالخرسانة*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الأخ زيدان شكرا على معلومتك الهامة بدور المايكرو سيليكا بالخرسانة وازيد قليلا 
تستخدم المايكرو سيليكا لتحسين قوة تحمل الخرسانة للضغط وبالتالي صغر حجم حبيبات اكسيد السيلكون والتي تتراوح بين 0.5 ميكرون الى أقل من 10 ميكرون تتوغل بين جزيئات الخرسانة لتمنع تشكل القنوات الملحية الناتجة عن تبخر الماء 
والمايكرو سيليكا تخفف من نسبة امتصاص الخرسانة للما ء 
وتستخدم عادة عند انشاء الجسور واساسات الأبراج والمباني التي تتحمل ضغط عالي جدا 
ويجب استخدام المايكرو سيليكا مع مواد تأخير تصلب الخرسانة Super Plastisezer
وهنالك فرق بين المايكرو سيليكا والسيلكا آش 
وانشالله سأورد الفرق بين المادتين مع ذكر التفاعلات الحالة كيميائيا داخل الخرسانة 
اما عند صب خرسانة جديدة فوق خراسنة قديمة اعتقد انه لادور مهم للمايكروسيليكا هنا يجب ان يتم استخدام سطح وسيط بين الخرسانة القديمة والخرسانة الجديدة لمنع فصل الخرسانة القديمة عن الخرسانة الجديدة عادة يكون نوع من ريزين الايبوكسي المسى سيلر اذا كانت الخرسانة الجديدة أقل من 5سم لانها تكون واقعة تحت ضغط عالي واما اذا كانت الصبة الجديدة أكبر من 8 سم يكتفي باستخدام مادة PVA السائلة وهي جيدة جدا اذا تشكل سطح يمسك بين الخرسانة القديمة والخرسانة الجديدة ويمكن ان يستخدم نوع من أنواع الأكرليك بين الخرسانتين


----------



## fathyarafa (19 أبريل 2007)

*السيليكا فيوم الساحر الجديد للخرسانة*

أحبائى 
تعتبرالسيليكا فيوم الساحر الجديد للخرسانة لأنها ترفع إجهادات الضغط للخرسانة إلى ما يقرب من أربعة أمثال الإجهدات المعتادةبالإضافةإلى أنها تنتج خرسانةمنعدمة النفاذية تقريباً 
إذا استبدل 15% من وزن الأسمنت المستخدم بسيليكا فيوم فإنكل حبيبةأسمنت تغلف بـ2 مليون حبيبةسيليكا فيوم مما يؤدى مقاومة عالية جداً للكيماويات
و لمزيد من المعلومات إليكم هذا الموقع القيم المتخصص فى السيليكا فيوم و هو
www.silicafume.org
و لمن يريد الحصول على مادة السيليكا فيوم عليهمراسلتى على
arafanew*********** 
و إلى لقاء آخر


----------



## المهندس ابوعمر (20 أبريل 2007)

تستخدم فى الخرسانه العاليه الجهاد لسد الشروخ الشعريه


----------



## eng_houssam (20 أبريل 2007)

لقد أفدتم أخواني بهذه المعلومات المفيدة ولكم الشكر


----------



## adham_h (23 أبريل 2007)

زملائي . . . . . . 
أنتم تحدثتم عن المايكرو سيليكا , من الناحية الكيميائية ,
و ما يهمنا كعمل انشائي . . . . 
فالميكرو سيليكا , هو مادة رابطة اسمنتيه , لكن حبيباته أصغر بعشر مرات من الاسمنت العادي , و قوة ربطه أكبر من الاسمنت العادي و يستخدم عندما يطلب مقاومات عالية للخرسانة ( 40 - 50 - 90 ) MPA ,
و هو يضاف مع الاسمنت و لا يستخدم وحده بالخلطة الاسمنتية , و بحيث لا يزيد عن 40 كغ في المتر المربع الواحد .
يعطي الخرسانة ديموة و متانة (Durability ) و لزوجة أكبر ,


----------



## saloha (9 يونيو 2007)

جزاكم الله خير يا جماعة انتم فعلا انقذتونى:77:


----------



## عمروعلى3 (9 يونيو 2007)

الشكر كل الشكر لكل من ساهم فى اثراء هذا الموضوع


----------



## زين العابدين احمد (17 يوليو 2007)

شكرا لكن ما هو المصدر المعتمد وهل يوجد كتاب عربي بخصوص استعمال السليكا وبخار السليكا والرماد المتطاير fly ash


----------



## زين العابدين احمد (17 يوليو 2007)

سؤال مهم اعرف انه خارج الموضوع السليكا لكن هل لديكم اي معلمة عن الالياف fibers المستعملة في الخرسانة من حيث المواصفات والتأثيرات


----------

